# Magia General > Entrevistas >  ¿que le preguntarias a Rene Lavand?

## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno aqui espero las preguntas para poder trasmitirselas, y que el reponda, luego vemos, si pongo un video, o lo hacemos por chat etc.

espero sus preguntas,  

creo que esta de mas lo que voy a decir,  pero por favor tengan en cuenta para quien son las preguntas, asi que traten de mantener el nivel y la importancia de sus repuestas.

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## Perfil Borrado

¿Que es lo que sientes exactamente cuando haces magia?

Ojalah pueda responder en video (y de paso, con algun jueguecillo, jejeje)

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bien sera agendada,

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

¿Qué último mago te sorprendió y te hizo ser profano durante un efecto mágico?

----------


## Luz_Azul

¿Cuál fue tu inspiración para crear la filosofía de "la belleza de lo simple"?

----------


## DRAKONIS

¿Como se logra el camino de la "Autenticidad Mágica"?

Gracias

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

muy buenas preguntas, las anotare

----------


## pleitonimo

Está muy seguido por Mar del Plata?. Lo quiero ver, es un genio.
Ahora de verdad, la gente lo reconoce mucho por la calle?

----------


## Fer.takezo

¿Cómo podemos mejorar muestra charla con las pausas? ¿Algunas recomendaciones?

----------


## TheKing

¿Que le diria a alguien que esta empezando en la magia?

----------


## alvarovilla

Me gustaría preguntarle, ya que no solo es usted conocido por su magia sino tambien por las historias que cuenta...¿ En que se inspira a la hora de crear tan magníficos relatos?

Ahí lo dejo!!

----------


## mpot27

¿Quién te llevó a tus inicios?

----------


## ignoto

¿Por qué casi ningún mago sabe utilizar los silencios?

----------


## Magnano

porque normalmente somos gente de muchas palabras

en serio, los silencios son muy dificiles de controlar, he visto muy poca gente que sepa hacer un silencio como dios manda

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

si quieren respondo que es lo mismo no?, ajjaja

anoto.
ignoto esa pregunta fue la priemra que le pregunte cuando lo conosi.
da melancolia,


abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno estas son las preguntas que hay.

¿Que es lo que sientes exactamente cuando haces magia?
¿Qué último mago te sorprendió y te hizo ser profano durante un efecto mágico?
¿Cuál fue tu inspiración para crear la filosofía de "la belleza de lo simple"?
¿Como se logra el camino de la "Autenticidad Mágica"?
¿Cómo podemos mejorar muestra charla con las pausas? ¿Algunas recomendaciones?
¿Que le diria a alguien que esta empezando en la magia?
 En que se inspira a la hora de crear tan magníficos relatos?
Quién te llevó a tus inicios?
¿Por qué casi ningún mago sabe utilizar los silencios?


pd: a que te refieres con lo de la autenticidad magica ?

----------


## magic_7

ahi va una a ver que te parece: ¿sentiste al perder la mano derecha que ahora el mundo de la magia se te iba a venir grande? (aunque nos acabaste demostrando a todos que se te quedo pequeño)

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

mmmmmmmmmmmmm que te parece si la replantiamos asi,

¿algunaves pensaste llegar tan lejos?
o otra cosa asi,
creo que no tiene sentido en plantiar, mano derecha, o perdia etc
no se, es que sacando que sea el, a cualquier persona le daria cosa.

----------


## magic_7

si, exactamente me dio bastante cosa preguntarle eso porque nunca me gusta y debe de doler que te pregunten algo asi (por eso al final intento hacerle la pelota a ver si lo arreglo  :Oops:  jaja) gracias por la replantacion es lo que queria preguntar pero sin meter el dedo en la llaga

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

ok, por ese lado vamos bien,
abrazo
ezequiel

----------


## magomurga

> Me gustaría preguntarle, ya que no solo es usted conocido por su magia sino tambien por las historias que cuenta...¿ En que se inspira a la hora de crear tan magníficos relatos?
> 
> Ahí lo dejo!!


No las escribe el, esas historias.. son de un amigo suyo al que admiro profundamente...

----------


## magomurga

Yo le preguntaría: ¿Es la poesia la que acompaña a tu magia o es tu magia la que acompaña a la poesía?

PD:  Por cierto, algo interesante.... ya que rené nos concede esta entrevista.... ¿Que os parecería un obsequio, algo para que se acuerde de magiapotagia? (no necesariamente debe ser algo caro, sino algo magiapotagiero)

----------


## Ming

> PD: Por cierto, algo interesante.... ya que rené nos concede esta entrevista.... ¿Que os parecería un obsequio, algo para que se acuerde de magiapotagia? (no necesariamente debe ser algo caro, sino algo magiapotagiero)


Pues la verdad es que estaría bien... pero que clase de obsequio se le puede hacer? Él se molesta en dedicarnos su tiempo, deberíamos de hacer algo.

----------


## magic_7

apoyo enormemente la iniciativa y os ofrezco mi ayuda para lo que necesiteis del tema pero lo 1º que tenemos que pensar es el obsequio que le vamos a hacer

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

me gusta mucho la idea, la comparto al 100%, como ya saben a el le gusta lo simple, quizas con un vinito malbec, o algun cuadro con el logo de magia potagia, y poner alguna dedicatoria. espero ideas.


pero quiero aclarar, que yo no soy nada en este foro, que esta idea tendria que estar avalada por los moderadores o/y algun cordinador o representante del foro.
ya que ese humilde obsequio es en representacion del foro, tendria que estar autorizada.

asi que espero la orden de algun moderador para continuar con la idea.

----------


## magic_7

no creo que a ningun moderador se le ocurra estar en contra de la iniciativa (al menos yo no veo ningun motivo) no? de todas formas esperemos la autorizacion mientras tanto podemos ir proponiendo ideas

PD. antes de que empecemos a hablar de otra cosa quiero poner otra pregunta para rene: ¿debes adaptar tu estilo de ser a la magia o se debe adaptar la magia a tu estilo de ser? (espero se entienda sino la planteo de otra forma encantado)

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

a lo mejor algun cuadro, con la foto de magia potagia y algunas palabras

----------


## magic_7

weno lo que he dicho de las firmas lo retiro porque es bastante complicado pero podiamos dejarle una especie de poema poniendo una estrofa de 2 o 3 lineas cada uno de nosotros

----------


## magic_7

a alguno que se le diese bien dibujar podia hecharnos una mano

----------


## Ming

> a alguno que se le diese bien dibujar podia hecharnos una mano


Magikko, creo que te llaman...

----------


## magic_7

voy a ver si conseguimos que Magikko nos heche su mano de artista

----------


## CleHle

¿ Me Puedo hacer Una Foto contigo? xD
aqui viene lo que preguntaria:

¿Por qué te gusta la magia, por el mismo hobby ( ... ) , o por el divertir a la gente.. o?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> voy a ver si conseguimos que Magikko nos heche su mano de artista


   vale, eso me gusta, tiene en su casa muchos cuadros con dibuos

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

alguna que otra cosa asi puede ser

----------


## magic_7

jaja el ultimo dibujo es muy original luego por detras podian ir unas palabras de cada uno (o a un lado por si decide colgarlo)

----------


## mago Tovel

Mi pregunta:
¿Te apoyó tu familia,o intentó que no fueras mago?
Por lo del regalo,sería muy buena idea.

----------


## magomurga

Yo me presto voluntario para escribirle algo, si es lo que se desea. Solo teneis que decir si prosa, verso, y ponerme unas pautas, que yo vuelo.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

murga escrive lo que sientas,  que mas que seguro, sera perfecto.

Pero igual repito, si esto va en nombre de todo el FORO, tendria que estar avaldo por todos, tanto moderadores, como cordinadores.

No tengo la libertad o la autoridad para hablar en nombre de un foro que no es mio, creo que entienden que quiero decir.


abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## magic_7

ala, una pregunta mas vaya pedazo entrevista que le vamos a hacer al hombre:

¿crees que todos los sentimientos son igual de fuertes? ¿puede gustarle tanto a la gente si le haces llorar como si le haces sentir euforico?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno la idea ya autorizada seria asi,

un cuadro con el logo de magia potagia en donde se le otorga el titulo de miembro de honor del foro,  en ese cuadro estara una pequeña poesia escrita por murga y un dibujo que estara echo por otro miembro.

Lo que nesecitamos es que alguien se ofresca para diseñar todo eso, juntarlo, mandarmelo, asi yo luego lo imprimo y lo pongo dentro de un cuadro.

Creo que esta sera la mejor idea, ya que como esta por inagurar su museo, esto seguro estara puesto en una pared junto a todos sus premios,  ademas le dara un poco de prensa internacional al foro.

----------


## magic_7

vaya es cierto si lo ponen en el museo tendremos una publicidad imcreible, yo me ofrezco para editar todo (aunque esto hay un trillon de usuarios que lo sabran hacer pero si quereis yo lo hago) otra idea compañeros podiamos regalarle ademas del cuadro un par de barajas y en una de las 2 por los dorsos podiamos poner unas palabras de cada usuario que quiera ¿que os parece?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

si todos estamos en comun acuerdo para delante no mas.

tan solo son el si o con el no, se escucha la voz del pueblo.

jejej

despues del foro a la politica jejej

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## magomurga

poesía entonces :Confused:  jod*** espero que no os desanime lo que escriba.. en cuanto tenga algo (corto, como mucho dos estrofas, para que no ocupe demasiado) lo subo a este hilo, vale?  (Aunq en realidad todavia no se sila gnte esta deacuerdo o no...)

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

no te preocupes murga, todo estara de 10

----------


## Moss

Al Maestro Lavand lo ví actuar, no hace mucho, aquí, en Galicia; el otro fin del mundo...

En el escenario era un León, un vaquero, un pistolero, un poeta, un hombre mayor, sí, pero lleno de vitalidad y energía; ¡como pisaba!.

Lo esperé al final del espectáculo para pedirle que me firmara un protector de baraja... me lo firmó con su zurda. Ya no era el que estaba encima de la platea, era otro. Quedé,...no sé...enternecido. Mayor, agradable, encorvado, agarrado al brazo de su mujer, no veía demasiado.

Entonces fué cuando me dí cuenta de lo debe ser cuando te sientes artista, y lo que el escenario debe representar para él. Ahí arriba rejuvenece treinta años.

¿La pregunta que yo le haría?... Ahora, como antes, no sé que decir...dale las gracias Ezequiel.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

ok, sera dado.

Si rene hace tiempo que tiene ganas de juvilarse, los años le pesan un poco, pero lo que el no entiende es como a pesasr de sus años cada vez lo contratan mas.

Y cuanto mas años, mas fuerza tienen sus palabras, sus miradas.

Recomiendo que cualquier mago de l mundo lo vea actuar, no por simple admiracion, sino por que rene, tiene un estilo unico, y es uno de los mejores ejemplo de potenciar tu propio estilo al maximo, sin que te importe nada.

----------


## magic_7

ese hombre es muy grande nunca se rindio y ahora sigue con fuerzas para luchar en el escenario moss yo nunca le he conocido en persona pero imaginate a ti con su edad lo duro que tiene que ser para el con todos los manejos que tiene y movimientos y sigue luchando para su publico...

Weno que me enrrollo magomurga no te preocupes que seguro que te queda bien y nosotrs te apoyamos, un abrazo!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

¿Cómo estructura las emociones a lo largo de un unipersonal? Para que la tensión que consigue crear no se vuelva demasiado fuerte. ¿Cómo coloca los momentos de relajación? 

A lo mejor no está bien redactado, pero mi interés va por saber como consigue mantener el ritmo a lo largo de toda una actuación con ese tono tan intenso.

----------


## mago Tovel

Mi pregunta,que la otra mi dijeron que ya estaba respuesta:
¿Que pasaría,si de repente no te dejaran hacer magia,se te prohibiera,y te quitaran lo poco que usas,como te sentirías?

----------


## magic_7

buena pregunta tovel (yo me moriria me cortaba las venas xDD)

----------


## Guirae

para lo del diseño y todo esto, con que me den una idea y toda la histora... soy diseñador multimedia (manejo de photoshop illustrator y todos esos programas etc etc etc.)

asi k me ofrezco para algo (aunque ahora mismo toy liao con una web del ayuntamiento >.<)

lo de la pregunta... hmm.. nose.. 
Qué le impulsó a adentrarse en el mundo de la magia?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

la idea es hacer algun afiche con el logo de magia potagia, una oracion que dice que se lo nombra miembro de honor y en teoria una poesia escrita por murga,

el resto es todo creacion de tu arte, asi que a crear no mas.

gracias
ezequiel.

----------


## Guirae

deacuerdo, si alguien pudiera pasarme el logo de magiapotagia se lo agradeceria, k al sacarlo de la web queda superpixelizado y la idea es que tenga gran resolucion (no es lo mismo diseñar pa web que para imprimir)

si no existe un logo sin pixelizar... entonces ya miraria de trazarlo :S

el poema no me corre prisa, kiza si saber mas o menos la extension para poder pensar en la estructura del cartel.

pero si no se puede lo entiendo.

y la oracion pues.. tampoco me corre demasiada prisa, supongo que será de una linea o 2 y con eso trabajaré :P

EDIT: para que dia mas o menos habria que ver el resultado?

----------


## magic_7

del poema se encarga magormurga preguntale lo que quieras mandale un mp a lo mejor aqui no lo ve, lo del logo hay que preguntar a coloclom si alguien tiene el logo sin pixelar ese deberia de ser el y la fecha supongo que la pondra ezequiel le preguntamos cuando se conecte si quieres yo puedo preguntarles lo que quieras por si estas ocupado y el diseño te lo dejamos todo a ti que eres el especialista (lo tipico: alguna foto suya con un fondo bonito y las palabras con una fuente bonita, etc....)

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

el 18 actua en tandil y voy a verlo, pero no podre realizar la entrevista, 

cuando actua s prepara mucho y se consentra, en noviembre casi seguro, sera, asi que tomatelo con tiempo.

igual me lo mandas a mi email, y yo lo imprimo y lo mando a encuadrar,

trata que sea algo para 30cn x 40cn, o algo asi, como para un cuadro.

----------


## ignoto

¿Cómo estudia el ritmo de sus palabras?

----------


## Guirae

ok ya le envié PM a coloclom y he leido en un post de magomurga que se extenderá unos 2 parrafos.

cojeré una foto de René para hacer algun diseño wapo, buscare en google o sino tambien pueden estar bien las imagenes que han sido subidas a este hilo antes... en tal caso podria cojerlas?

PD: es un post para seguir haciendo preguntas eh'  perdon por las interrupciones >.<

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

ok, gracias por todo, si quieres alguna otra foto te mando un MP con mi email.

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## chiripicajoso

con tan solo cinco ayudantes_____9
hacía magia con su mano________9
y sus cincuenta y dos amantes___9
ayudaban al mago, su amo______9

La poesía le da belleza___________9
(Y) consigue el timming deseado______9   nose si son 8 o 9 asique si son 8, añadir la Y
historias de total grandeza_______9
le convierten en un gran mago________9


Poría ser algo asi no?

----------


## magic_7

por mi si que vale, la cuestion es que cada uno ponga unas palabras de corazon y seguro que le gusta

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

esta bueno.

Mago murga esta medio complicado con los examenes.

Asi que creo que estara bueno que pongamos algo como eso.

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

listo, ya me confirmo mago murga que el lo puede hacer. falta ver el tema del dibujo.

----------


## magic_7

a mi no me ha respondido Magikko todabia sigo esperando su respuesta

----------


## chiripicajoso

mago muga, podrias poner el poema por favor?

P.D usemos la de mago murga que seguro que esta mejor que la mía y mas preparada y bien analizada que yo solo voy por 4º de ESO de literatura asique no esque tenga muhos conocimientos... jejeje

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

no es que sea mejor o peor, ni tampoco tenes que pedir por favor.

El foro es de todos y participan todos, te recomiendo que te comuniques con el y armen algo juntos.
o se puede poner dos poesias distintas, o no se.
ustedes son los artistas en esa area.


Gracias por todo.

----------


## magic_7

totalmente de acuerdo haced una juntos o si lo preferis ponemos las 2 por separado

----------


## chiripicajoso

alomejor 2 poemas (aunque si son cortos si) llenan mucho espacio y si queremos dedicar algunas palabras algunas personas, quizas sea mucho. Hablaré con él pero estoy casi seguro que nos decantaremos por la de magomurga ya que él tiene mas experiencia que yo en este tema (según lo que dice y como habla de ella, la poesía,  :117: ) porque yo la estudio en 4º porque me gusta y la escogí de optativa asique muchos conocimientos no tengo, pero todo será hablarlo jejeje

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

en realidad no es dificil, es una oracion de didicatoria.
dos pequeñas poesias que pueden ser estrofas, el dibujo de fondo, y el logo de magia potagia.

luego se imprime, se encuadra y listo.

si tienes dudas con la poesia preguntale quizas el te ayude, pero no creo que sea neceseario elegir una sola, pueden ir las dos perfectamente.

Vamos, no te tires a menos, que el arte no tiene edad ni estudios, se trae desde la cuna.

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## magic_7

muy bien dicho ezequiel el trabajo nunca se debe despreciar va a quedar genial yo creo que incluso podiamos pensar otro detallito aunque sea chico... nose digo por hacer algo mas que sino un poster solo parece un poco...soso, vamos no se seguro son deliraciones mias de esta loca cabeza pero ¿que creeis?

----------


## Guirae

hmnmm pues a mi no me han respondido ni coloclom ni oskiper :S

y si, 2 poesias no queda bien para 1 solo mensaje en 1 solo cuadro. porque aunque hayan varias frases el mensaje que transmitiremos seguirá siendo el mismo.

saludos!

----------


## Nether

No sé si es tarde pero... Su condición física le hace adaptar su vida a unas condiciones diferentes. Me gustaría saber cómo afectó ello a su forma de ver y afrontar el reto de la magia.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno ya tenemos muchas preguntas, tratare de resumirlo un poco, ya que muchas apuntan al mismo consepto.

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## magic_7

ok, pues si crees que hay suficientes podemos cerrar el plazo de entrega de preguntas?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

yo creo que si,

----------


## magic_7

ok, tenemos alguna noticia del dibujante, el poeta o el diseñador del cartel? necesitan alguna ayuda?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

del dibujante nada, el diseñador esperando que le envien el logo de potagia, el poeta medio complicado con los estudios.

----------


## magic_7

pues si esos aspectos ya estan cubiertos podiamos pensar algo para hacer nosotros no?

----------


## Guirae

necesito el logooooooooo oskiper y coloclom donde andaaaaaaaaaaaaan¿? D: T_T

----------


## oskiper

Hola... Estoy buscando el original del logo y te lo envío por MP

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Gracias oskiper, comprendo que tu trabajo es muy duro y el tiempo no sobra.

Pero mejor que te sobre para cuando armemos una quedada argentina.

abrazo

----------


## Guirae

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! ha resurgido de sus cenizas en el momento mas crítico!

----------


## Zeleth

Este tema me a enternecido. de una manera que nose. es como si lo tubiera delante. Tanto interes por una sola persona, por su arte. ver como alguien a tocado a cada uno de nosotros con sus palabras. sus miradas. Su magia. Que preguntar a rene es algo dificil. y mas solo 1 sola pregunta. es como si frotara una lampara y tubiera que pedirle 1 solo deseo a un genio. y ese genio es el. con su carisma. Asi que si tubiera que preguntarle algo seria..

Rene, ¿Que impacto cree que a tenido usted sobre la magia y los magos actuales?

Un saludo al maestro ezequiel y todos mis respetos a el y a su magia. Aun cuando abro algun libro suyo espero ver algo diferente. y lo encuentro pero algun dia si publica algo. y tras el efecto la explicacion es: "es magia" lo creere con todo mi corazon. de nuevo gracias maestro.

----------


## Darking

Cualquier cosa que se necesite avisar que aunque principiantes, tambien sabemos apreciar a un maestro

De verdad que me gustaria participar todo lo que fuera posible  :Smile1: 

Gracias.

----------


## Mago Nico

Si Rene Lavand va a contestar en un video, que nos cuente alguna anecdota MÁGICA interesante ; )

----------


## Ritxi

Este post es del año pasado!!!

Si quereís ver el video-entrevista pasaros por la sección del mago del mes aqui

----------

